# Wanna Escape From Jail? Dress Up As Your Daughter



## rabs77 (Aug 4, 2019)

Not sure what the plan for his daughter was after he had escaped.

https://www.yahoo.com/news/brazil-gang-leader-dresses-daughter-174334791.html


----------



## dancinstallion (Aug 5, 2019)

He was a cute girl.


----------



## LostInAdream (Aug 5, 2019)

Did he have to put on the bra too?


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 5, 2019)

Welp, after taking off that bra, I lost it


----------



## Kiowa (Aug 5, 2019)

I gotta give points for creativity...


----------



## msbettyboop (Aug 5, 2019)

Well damn...talk about creative


----------



## Theresamonet (Aug 5, 2019)

Lol. He tried it.


----------



## Kiowa (Aug 6, 2019)

Welp....that prisoner was found dead in his cell this morning...

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...nearly-escaped-jail-dressed-woman-hanged.html


----------



## Laela (Aug 7, 2019)

What happened to his daughter??


----------



## 1QTPie (Aug 20, 2019)

Kiowa said:


> Welp....that prisoner was found dead in his cell this morning...
> 
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...nearly-escaped-jail-dressed-woman-hanged.html




Well, I guess he was desperate to leave for a reason. Sheesh.  I want to hear from his daughter.


----------



## Laela (Aug 20, 2019)

I'd venture to say he tried to escape to avoid getting killed in prison ..but they got him anyway. Curious as to how he got the clothes, if his daughter had visited or was it an inside job.


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504 (Aug 21, 2019)

He was sentenced to 73 years. Why not try everything you can.


----------

